# Going from a 60l tank to a 200l tank - any suggestions?



## ladyredbush

Hi, I currently have 3 fancy goldfish, 1 black moor and 2 red capped orandas. I've had them about 5 years, they were originally in a 35l tank, they are currently in a 60l tank which they've been in for 2 years and in a couple of months I'll be buying the Juwel Lido 200 (have to wait for it to be released, that's why it's a couple of months!) so they'll have 200l. 
Firstly, I'm assuming I set it up like a new aquarium and wait a month - then I can add my fish - is that correct? Secondly, I was chatting to a friend that said I would need to half fill the new aquarium at first, transfer my goldfish and then gradually fill it up over time so I didn't shock my fish - is this true? I really don't want to cause them any damage!
Also, is there anything else I should know when upgrading their tank size so drastically? Any help would be much appreciated! 

Jenny


----------



## labradrk

What kind of filter have your got on your existing tank?

I used to have a lot of fish tanks on the go (used to breed African Cichlids) and if I wanted to set up a new one, as I frequently did, all I would do is transfer some filter media from a mature tank into the filter in the new tank. Then I would leave it running for a few days, do a water test and then add/transfer the fish.


----------



## NaomiM

Agreed that you can just transfer the filter media over, but I wouldn't leave it running empty with the mature media in, or the good bacteria will start to die off. I'd say to transfer all the existing filter media, and transfer the fish at the same time.

Do you have a liquid test kit such as the API master kit? It's a good idea to do water tests every day for a week or so after transferring them, just to be sure that there's no problems.

To avoid the fish getting shocked, you can acclimatise them in the same way as you'd acclimatise a new fish from the shop. Ask the shop if they'll give you some of the bags they use for transporting fish. Fill them about 1/3 full with water from the old tank, then put the fish in and float the bags in the new tank for 20-30 mins. Then add a little of the new tank water to the bags. Keep adding a little more every 10 minutes or so for the next hour or so, then when the bags can't hold much more, net the fish out into the tank.

They should be very happy in their new home


----------



## ladyredbush

Thank you for your quick responses!  

I currently have the 60l biorb, ceramic media down the bottom, a complete biological filtration set up - not sure what I'd do about transferring it to the new tank as the new tank will have a seperate filter, not built in, a completely different set up basically..
I have the API master kit - I like to check my water regularly as it is so that shouldn't be a problem! As for the bags, already have some of those as we recently moved so that's also not a problem 

Any suggestions as to what I can do about the filter? (Sorry to be a pain!)


----------



## NaomiM

If it's not possible to transfer all the media over, you can use a small amount of the media (ceramic is fine) to kick-start a fishless cycle in the new tank. You'll need a bottle of household ammonia (make sure there's no ingredients other than ammonia and water - Jeyes Kleenoff is a good brand), and you can find a step-by-step guide here.

With some of your mature media to get it started, the cycle should be fairly quick - it just means the fish will have to stay where they are for a little longer.

Hope that helps!


----------



## labradrk

Ah ok, bit of an issue! see when I did it, I tended to use the same filters so the media would be a simple switch over.

In this instance I would probably cycle the new tank from scratch. Presumably you new set up is going to come with an external filter? you could still put your ceramic media stones in the new tank and try and transfer as much of the good stuff from your BiOrb filter pad, onto the filters in your new filters. It can't hurt. How quickly the bacteria will colonize a much bigger filter system is anyone's guess though; I've never done it! thus I would be tempted to cycle from scratch to be on the safe side.


----------



## Peapet

The juwel will have an internal filter with different sponges in. You will be able to put the sponge out of your biorb in there by removing one of the blue ones.
You could probably put some of the ceramic media in aswell if you put it in a filter media bag or foot off a pair of tights!


----------



## Dan1234

Peapet said:


> The juwel will have an internal filter with different sponges in. You will be able to put the sponge out of your biorb in there by removing one of the blue ones.
> You could probably put some of the ceramic media in aswell if you put it in a filter media bag or foot off a pair of tights!


I would go along with this, there's always a way to force old media into a new filtration system and that way you don't have to mess about cycling. 
The filter bacteria will colonize the new stuff pretty dam fast and I would suggest after a month you could probably remove the bio orb filter stuff and just leave the Juwel to cope on its own. 
As suggested earlier I would also try and use most of your Bio orb water to acclimatise the fish better and decorations, as they will likely also be carrying beneficial bacteria.

Edit: just realised this is a little old, oh well


----------

